# 4x4 Grader Wanted



## sam c (Jan 5, 2001)

Does anyone know of an Austin Western/Clark grader for sale in the new england area? I have an old model 99M and i'm looking to upgrade to a Pacer 300/P301 or similar. 4x4, singel rear axel, front plow and right wing are my requirements. Thanks in advance.


----------

